# sram crank stiffness



## samh (May 5, 2004)

How stiff are these to each other?
SRAM Rival
SRAM Force (old and new)
SRAM Red (new)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Rival: stiff
Force: slightly stiffer & then just very slightly stiffer again
Red: a bit stiffer than all the rest

will you ever notice these very slight difference in stiffness? unless you're in a lab w/ the crank arms mounted on a some sort of testing device, NO. 
you might notice better shifting performance from the stiffer chainrings on the 2013 Force and the 2012 Red, but that's all.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I saw a test with several cranks using weights. It was remarkable how close cranks were across the board, from exotics like strong lights to mid range like 105. I can't find the website now but it was awesome. 

That said, sisl2 is supposed to be the KOM.


----------

